# 5-2 [Sight Casting to Cruising Reds]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
We were having people over at the apartment on Saturday night, so I technically wasn't supposed to go anywhere. But when Jason texted me telling me there was a spot with my name on it on Creepin' I had no choice. I rigged up the 9WT & packed the truck & made it to the ramp in no time. Turned out to be a killer short trip! I hooked up on the first (blind) cast at the first light we hit, & after that it was all sight-casting for me! Jason did a sweet job holding us on the shadow line so that I could take shots at cruising fish. Hooked into a total of four but only put three in the boat, as the last one (which happened to be the biggest I hooked all night, go figure) ran under the boat & I pulled the fly while putting too much heat on her trying to turn the bruiser. I really gotta tie a few more of that pattern that I was throwing up, because the bulls can't get enough of it! The rattle chambers are something I had never used on my flies before, but man do they make a difference when it comes to grabbing the attention of an uninterested redfish. Anyways, had an awesome time out there & look forward to hitting the water for some more bulls when I get back from Wisconsin in August! 

*Tally for the Night: * 33.5'', 36.75'', & 37'' 

Tight lines everyone.

& a big thanks to Jason, the world's best fishing photographer. :thumbup:


----------



## coltongunner (Sep 4, 2013)

Awesome report as Always!! You guys arE killing me..hurry back and we'll get back On em!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try not to catch em all before ya get back brother!!! maybe I'll have a shirt fer ya when ya get back too!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

What patterns are you tying for these guys? Do you just see them cruise through the lights and throw a fly in front of them?


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason said:


> I'll try not to catch em all before ya get back brother!!! maybe I'll have a shirt fer ya when ya get back too!


Man, what did you do brother, start a fishing guide business? Way to go!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Katartizo said:


> Man, what did you do brother, start a fishing guide business? Way to go!


Nahhh, got more knowledge from Sawyer then he did from me! 

Glad to see you posting Joe, been on a few members minds and I was gonna call you on my way to work when I have some time to spare on the drive! :yes::thumbsup:


----------

